# What are they doing? think theyr nesting



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

looks like there nesting ?


----------



## kutanovski14 (Feb 3, 2008)

yea she's nesting cause of the increase of aggression and she's chillen in that area so you should have a fry pop-up soon goodluck


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

So how are those baby fry's doing? From the looks of this video, you have two sets in there.


----------

